# Post throughput increased dramatically!



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

All of a sudden, and for no apparent reason, there are many more posts than usual.

Well, no apparent reason except that it's free. Interesting.

Not that it bothers me, but I don't remember anyone leaving because it was too expensive. Mostly it was because it was going downhill in one way or another. 

So just when it really does seem to have hit the bottom, and quite coincidentally become free, they suddenly reappear en masse. 

I'm sure it's purely altruistic though and they've only rallied round to help out, Alan.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

erneboy said:


> All of a sudden, and for no apparent reason, there are many more posts than usual.
> 
> Well, no apparent reason except that it's free. Interesting.
> 
> ...


FREE . . FREE ? when did MHF become totally free ? I seem to have missed that, 
So, I paid my annual dues & anyone now can access exactly the same ? 
If that right, it's a robbery.:blob6:


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

If it's free want my money back


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jmdarr said:


> If it's free want my money back


So who o you ask to get it back?

Nuke or VS?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

erneboy said:


> All of a sudden, and for no apparent reason, there are many more posts than usual.
> 
> Well, no apparent reason except that it's free. Interesting.
> 
> ...


Could you expand on the free bit.:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

greygit said:


> Could you expand on the free bit.:smile2:


Apparently anyone can get into any part of MHF now, since the revamp, without being a subscriber.

We do not know if this is temporary and what is going to happen in future VS have not said anything. We do not even know who has the income stream from past subscriptions or where current renewals should be paid and who gets the income.

If I were due for renewal I would not pay until all is clarified.

Geoff


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Apparently anyone can get into any part of MHF now, since the revamp, without being a subscriber.
> 
> We do not know if this is temporary and what is going to happen in future VS have not said anything. We do not even know who has the income stream from past subscriptions or where current renewals should be paid and who gets the income.
> 
> ...


:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Please don't do the I want my money back stuff. It's only a few bob and if it remains free you will soon have it free too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think your answer Alan is in the responses!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Apparently anyone can get into any part of MHF now, since the revamp, without being a subscriber.
> 
> We do not know if this is temporary and what is going to happen in future VS have not said anything. We do not even know who has the income stream from past subscriptions or where current renewals should be paid and who gets the income.
> 
> ...


There is no need to pay until it's clarified :smile2:.

Is it possible to pay anyway?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ein gut qvestion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the post increase is due to 4 things:-

1, peeps asking how to do things

2, peeps telling them how to do things

3, peeps moaning about the changes

4, peeps moaning about the moaners


Quantity of MH posts are about the same I reckon.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Ein gut qvestion.


I'm a bit slow on the uptake this morning. The irony of Geoff's statement went straight over my head !!!

:smile2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

cronkle said:


> There is no need to pay until it's clarified :smile2:.
> 
> Is it possible to pay anyway?


Apparently not if you look at the 'get premium' linky at the top..

Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The volume of posts fluctuates throughout the year, as does the membership,this time is when all are thinking about travel and holidays and even buying a motorhome.
As to free for all, has anyone actually logged out and tried to search in all the places that were supposed to be for full members only.
Again has anyone looked to see where and what the joining fee is.Or even looked at the registration form, or is it French.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*A pain*

To be honest, I have only done a couple of posts since the change and they have both been a pain. Both times, I have had to re log in and enter a phrase!
I won't know if this is the same until I press the send button.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Strange*

Very strange, the above post went straight through, so an improvement!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> To be honest, I have only done a couple of posts since the change and they have both been a pain. Both times, I have had to re log in and enter a phrase!
> I won't know if this is the same until I press the send button.


Graham, don't forget to click the 'remember me' option when logging in.

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Thanks*



peejay said:


> Graham, don't forget to click the 'remember me' option when logging in.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete, will do!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Logged out to see.

you need to at least register, I didn't go further than that.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I think they are doing a little experiment.


Leave it free for a while and see if the membership significantly increases, if so, great stat for them re advertising revenue.


Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Put the word out to MH chums, and get them to join, it might stay free, or they might think that's it, no more to join, and start subs.


----------



## top hat (Feb 22, 2015)

As a none paying subscriber it quite clearly informs me in the Forums section that some threads are not open to me i.e. subscriber lounge, company reports, members offers to mention 3.
I am informed I do not have sufficient privileges to access these areas, so no its not free.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is free, just limited, a bit like some programs you can download, for most peeps the free version would be enough, but for the twiddly bits it's hands in pocket time.


Just checked you only have two posts so far, so lets see if you get past 5 posts, as that was the old limit before paying subs.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

My subscription fell on changeover day so I re subscribed the following day using the link in the reminder email. This took me to the ODB website as per usual.

Kev


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

top hat said:


> As a none paying subscriber it quite clearly informs me in the Forums section that some threads are not open to me i.e. subscriber lounge, company reports, members offers to mention 3.
> I am informed I do not have sufficient privileges to access these areas, so no its not free.


Subs lounge isn't open to anybody last time i looked even if you have paid.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> To be honest, I have only done a couple of posts since the change and they have both been a pain. Both times, I have had to re log in and enter a phrase!
> I won't know if this is the same until I press the send button.


It was still a pain!

Oh sorry Graham, did you mean a pain to post?:laugh:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

dhutchy said:


> Subs lounge isn't open to anybody last time i looked even if you have paid.


Just so Dave. I've been wondering if that's a tactical move. The Subs lounge wasn't very popular with Nuke either, he slowly made it more and more difficult to find and I'm pretty sure he had a plan to do away with it in time if he could manage to get the post count down to the point where it became an irrelevance.

I think it's being unavailable at the moment may be deliberate and that possibly it's a precursor to it's eventual demise.

Just a thought, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I really do not like the sound of that, still we have an alternative :wink2: :wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I really do not like the sound of that, still we have an alternative :wink2: :wink2:


Shush!

Remember how nasty some of the slanging matches were in Subs Lounge?:surprise::frown2:


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree Alan ,such a shame in this day and age we can't have a section where those of us with strong opinions can't express them with each other in a sub forum away from people who may be offended,but still manage to look in now and again to complain about usnot very democratic to me in a so called Liberal society.Then again if you watch the big questions with Nicky Campbell which is the biggest example to me of a Liberal forum ,they will not and refuse to listen to any opinions different from their own,they over talk them and shout them down before actualy listening to what they have to say.Looks like it is happening on here as well, as i said a shame.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Let's hope it's not happening Dave.

It's as well to make it known that it has been noticed and is missed though.

I had wondered about starting a separate thread but I'm not entirely sure that would be a good idea. It would simply attract the critics, and they are amazingly vocal even though they don't generally use the resource, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Shush!
> 
> Remember how nasty some of the slanging matches were in Subs Lounge?:surprise::frown2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Shush!
> 
> Remember how nasty some of the slanging matches were in Subs Lounge?:surprise::frown2:


Robust certainly.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

erneboy said:


> Let's hope it's not happening Dave.
> 
> It's as well to make it known that it has been noticed and is missed though.
> 
> I had wondered about starting a separate thread but I'm not entirely sure that would be a good idea. It would simply attract the critics, and they are amazingly vocal even though they don't generally use the resource, Alan.


 I got a post put in the subs lounge last week and could not access it, the moderator didn't know it wasn't open either?The mod said he was going to make the people aware and get it opened up again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a way into the SUBS lounge and I can view old topics, reply and post new threads but they will not appear on the new forum.

The old Mobile version here. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mo/topic.php?type=html&forum_id=70

You will probably need to login here. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mo/index.php?type=html

Bit pointless really though. I tried to find the original one on the old main forum but it has defeated me.


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

My info is that the subs lounge (and all other subs-only facilities) will be reinstated once VS have figured out how to reinstate the subs system using a different payment method - which will direct payments to VS rather than ODB. Why it's taking so long is a bit of a mystery to me, presumably generating a new system using the records from the old system is a bit of a PITA. Knowing Dave Burleys' coding it's probably a bit "unconventional" at best.:laugh:

In the meantime, my PERSONAL advice to anyone who's subs are due would be DO NOT RENEW. If you do so your subs may be paid to ODB not the current owners. It makes no odds ATM anyway as there are no benefits to being a subscriber until the new subs system is in place. If it stays as it is I think most folk would be quite happy anyway.:wink2:


I hope that helps to clarify the position.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It lives :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

MHFAdmin said:


> My info is that the subs lounge (and all other subs-only facilities) will be reinstated once VS have figured out how to reinstate the subs system using a different payment method - which will direct payments to VS rather than ODB. Why it's taking so long is a bit of a mystery to me, presumably generating a new system using the records from the old system is a bit of a PITA. Knowing Dave Burleys' coding it's probably a bit "unconventional" at best.:laugh:
> 
> In the meantime, my PERSONAL advice to anyone who's subs are due would be DO NOT RENEW. If you do so your subs may be paid to ODB not the current owners. It makes no odds ATM anyway as there are no benefits to being a subscriber until the new subs system is in place. If it stays as it is I think most folk would be quite happy anyway.:wink2:
> 
> Which means ANYONE can post..............previously banned or not including spammers:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh goody :roll:


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Which means ANYONE can post..............previously banned or not including spammers:surprise:


Not quite Tony

Any registered member can post, previously banned members remain banned, spammers are still spammers.:frown2:

One good thing is that this platform has much better tools for stopping spammers and banned members from posting (or viewing) the forum so if anything the situation has improved. Also, the member registration system has verification safeguards which will reject a lot of potential spammers. Nuke would never introduce this on the old platform despite constant pressure from the staff. It will stop a lot of trash before it starts.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

B*llocks! i have just renewed my subs aaaaghh ,i am a tight Yorkshireman and someones got my brass.I had an email saying i needed to pay, i demand my money back:crying:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

MHFAdmin said:


> Not quite Tony
> 
> Any registered member can post, previously banned members remain banned, spammers are still spammers.:frown2:


But a previously banned member just has to register with a new user name and can then post at will


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

dhutchy said:


> B*llocks! i have just renewed my subs aaaaghh ,i am a tight Yorkshireman and someones got my brass.I had an email saying i needed to pay, i demand my money back:crying:


AFAIK the new subs system will take into account that you've already paid so you shouldn't lose out. Presumably that's one reason why VS are taking so much time setting it up.


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

siggie said:


> But a previously banned member just has to register with a new user name and can then post at will


That's the same on any platform.

They don't usually last long before someone spots them.:wink2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Are you listening (or should I say reading) this Shamus?>:grin2:


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

MHFAdmin said:


> AFAIK the new subs system will take into account that you've already paid so you shouldn't lose out. Presumably that's one reason why VS are taking so much time setting it up.


 Ta for that ,Sue's been taking the p!ss out of me saying how i had been ripped off ,then when i told her it was for £12.50 she hit the roof and has gone looking for you.I will phone her and tell her to come home:wink2::grin2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

MHFAdmin said:


> That's the same on any platform.


But when there is supposed to be a 5 post cap unless you subscribe then your free registration wouldn't get you far before you had to create another persona, then another, ad-infinitum.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would have thought they would have IP blocks so that if a banned member joins as another user name they should still be blocked. Its fairly easy to get around this if your techie but I suspect most of them are not that savvy.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Surely the first thing VS should have done when they took over is to ensure they get the subs money, any decent business would do that, all this time and you are saying that outdoorbits may still be getting the money.


If so outdoorbits are taking money they shouldn't take and all MUST be given back since the day VS took over, unless there was a special arrangement of course.


Knowingly accepting money for no product?


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well they cut me off and removed my avatar in Sept

For not paying although I thought I'd bought an extra year when it was 1/2 price so I should have been registered for 2 yrs

So is it free now??

Aldra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sandra, your guess is as good as mine(Or anybody's else's at the minute)


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi there Paul my lovely

I don't mind paying the subs

Worth it for the great people on here

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Who's getting the money though Sandra?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well surely the new owners are on to it

Maybe

possibally 

Who knows

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

*61 members and 572 guests viewing as at 6.45*

*Us members are swamped with 'guests'*


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> *61 members and 572 guests viewing as at 6.45*
> 
> *Us members are swamped with 'guests'*


Some of those guests may be members that are not signed in...

...but I doubt many of them are :frown2:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

But surely it was always the case that 'visitors' out numbered members, I know that this is the case on other free forums that I am a member of.

Is this not the shop window to encourage people to join wether pay or not. The visitor is restricted to a set number of posts or is not allowed into some sections of the forum without membership.

Davy


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I'm not sure why it should matter to me how many people are watching. It's how many are posting useful information that matters to me. How am I wrong?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

coppo said:


> Knowingly accepting money for no product?
> 
> Paul.


I don't share that view Paul. We're getting what we paid for, more or less. It's just that at the moment some others happen to be getting the same thing free.

We don't know whether the current free access is by design or is just temporary till the payment system can be changed over.

But even if the intention of the new owners is go to free there would have had to have been a change over date at which some would have been able to claim that they were being disadvantaged.

For me, either way, it's not important and I don't see any dishonesty in it, Alan.


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

cronkle said:


> I'm not sure why it should matter to me how many people are watching. It's how many are posting useful information that matters to me. How am I wrong?


You're not wrong - in fact you're spot-on.

The only time it would affect members is if there were so many visitors that it affected the server capacity - a phenomena that affected Nuke quite regularly in the early days but which should never be a problem now.

It does however affect VS because the visitors are where they generate income. Members don't follow links to targeted adverts but visitors do.

You shouldn't take too much notice of site stat's for counting the number of visitors either. Just because you see a website reporting there are hundreds of members or visitors online can't be taken as read. Different sites set different "session lengths" so one website will count every visitor within a one hour period as being online for the whole of that period whereas another site may only count a 5 minute "session". This can heavily distort the apparent number of members/visitors reported as online at a given time and makes it appear that a site is far busier than it actually is.

The online stat's appear to me to be spot-on for this site - but I can't speak for for any other site because I don't have reliable up to date info.


----------

